# 2 weeks in, still learning what is normal



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome UNB!


----------



## mppatriots (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome urban! I'm in the same situation as you, I just got my nuc in the last week of June as well. Are your you feeding? I have been feeding, because i read that it will help with comb development.


----------



## Urbannewbee (Jul 6, 2013)

mppatriots said:


> Welcome urban! I'm in the same situation as you, I just got my nuc in the last week of June as well. Are your you feeding? I have been feeding, because i read that it will help with comb development.


I did feed them sugar water the first week. I just put on a pollen patty yesterday, because i suck at putting frames together and had to take one out of the hive that they'd already started to build out and fill with nectar (the wires fell so they were jamming into the next frame, and the wax bowed out and was sticking to the inner wall of the box). I think I'll need to put a second box on soon! I'm worried about how to do inspections with 2 boxes, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## mppatriots (Jun 11, 2013)

I have been debating on using the pollen patties I have, as well as I have been debating on whether or not i should continue to feed. I think I may let them go this week without feed and see how much they build comb. I must admit that I'm nervous that they will back fill comb to the point of not leaving the queen enough room for brood if i feed them too much. I really don't know though...being a newbie and all. If any of you advanced keepers have any input, pleas jump in and advise me.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! :thumbsup:


----------



## Urbannewbee (Jul 6, 2013)

My understanding from all the (constant!) reading I've been doing is that if they're storing it, they don't need to be fed anymore.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>My understanding from all the (constant!) reading I've been doing is that if they're storing it, they don't need to be fed anymore. 

I would say they don't need to be fed while they are storing nectar. If the nectar gives out, you may need to feed to keep them building up for winter. Keep an eye on them. If they stop having that steady flow of traffic and they start losing weight, then you may need to feed them. If the flow doesn't give out, you may not need to feed them at all.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

It might be some have been poisoned by things flower and gardeners put on their plants to kill the bugs. Hive boxes are so designed that only enough space exists between the boxes so the bees can get through. If over a quarter inch they will fill the spaace with comb and keep honey there. If much less than a quarter inch they will seal it up with propolis ( the brown gum looking stuff) You need a hive tool to break that seal between the boxes, then carefully set the top box near by ideally on a level surface without killing too many bees. Then just loosen the frames one at a time with the have tool and slowly withdraw the frames and see what you have. Read on the internet all about the various frame conditions and what to do. I think the first year it is best to not take any honey as you may have bees that need all the stores they have made to survive the winter and be in good condition the following spring.


----------

